# How Time Flies ~ A Recollection of Me 9 Years Ago



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello everyone! It feels really weird posting here as I no longer own a fish or any pets, but I just wanted to remember the times I spent on here when I was 10 (YES TEN) years old back in 2011-2012. Nine years ago I had such a passion for fish, and as I grew older I realized the mistakes I had made, perhaps I was a little too obsessed when I couldn't provide my all for them, but it has been an experience that I would never forget.

I spent so many hours doing research, while still being just a kid, and I think it really emphasized how much passion I had for them - and all animals I suppose. I am now 19, and I just want to appreciate how this forum really allowed me to meet other people who loved fish just as much as I did. 

Maybe one day again I will be returning to the fish world, and definitely have adequate resources to ensure the fish babies are as well cared for and loved as can be. In the meantime, I hope we can still encourage young people to take care of their pets in better ways than what cartoons may depict it to be, as they are not toys, but real, living beings.  

Sending all of my love to you all during these trying times. May you and your fishies be safe and well. 

Best,
StarBetta


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to give you a huge thank you for taking the time to write such a thoughtful message.


----------

